# Beetle Blaster questions



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

Do you put beetle blasters in each box, or just the top one?
Do you find that the bees propolize the beetle blaster to the frames?


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

for me, top yes and yes
I also found that the beetles will end up in the trap even if the trap is not seated all the was down against the frames.


----------



## onestory (May 30, 2016)

I put one in each hive - in the uppermost box being worked by the bees.

I fill the trap 1/2 way with diatomaceous earth and put in the box near the corner for beetles and ants. I've not caught any beetles that I've noticed but have caught/killed LOTS of ants. Each time I open the top, I check the trap and flip over/shake out most of the insects. I can do this a few times before I have to refill with DE.

It may be a good idea for most people to do this. I'm perplexed by all the posts/videos that say something like "...my hive is infested with beetles! I'm gonna put my beetle blaster traps back in..." or "...my hive is infested with beetles! I'm gonna have to buy some of those beetle blaster traps..." What do they cost?.... around $2 each ??? Why not just put one in each hive and leave it in there to help prevent infestations? They'll probably last for YEARS if you keep them in the hive...


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

For two bucks, I'm not going to try to shake out the many, many beetles you will find in these traps. Pitch them and put in a new one when they fill up. I use oil in mine, not DE. How well does the DE work? The oil does a great job but can be messy when the trap is glued to the frames.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Put in the upper most box not covered by bees. The bees will run them to the b.b. I use oil as recommended by mfg. Just don't spill it on bees or frames. Will kill bees near instant. Keep a few paper towels handy , just In case a spill.


----------



## leww37334 (Jun 28, 2019)

How do you put de in a beetle blaster I have tried and it always ends up on the top of the trap, not good for bees


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

If you insist on using DE instead of oil as the manufacturer recommends, I would use a squeeze bottle filled with DE to fill the traps. Ever put chalk in a string line? Same idea. Wipe off the excess when done.


----------



## leww37334 (Jun 28, 2019)

thanks i actually tried a syringe and still got it all over the place guess I need to practice


----------



## RAST (Oct 30, 2008)

A large syringe works for me IF I pay attention when filling, I bought a bag of DE to try in some today. I would like to be able to tilt a top box without saying something bad 2 seconds after I tilted it.


----------



## leww37334 (Jun 28, 2019)

I am thinking about trying a taco holder to keep beetle blaster upright while I fill it


----------



## RAST (Oct 30, 2008)

Suggested methods for getting the DE into the blasters. I just kinda stuck them down in it and shook them, then tried to wipe them off. All over me too


----------



## leww37334 (Jun 28, 2019)

Of course my main fear is getting DE into the hive and it seems to stick to everything


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I wonder if you could wet the DE to put into the trap, then just let it dry while in the hive?


----------



## leww37334 (Jun 28, 2019)

Are there any beetle blaster style traps with removable lids?


----------



## RAST (Oct 30, 2008)

"I would use a squeeze bottle filled with DE to fill the traps" I missed this the other day. Will probably try it.


----------

